# Craft Beer Bars/Bottle Shops Sydney CBD



## stewy (5/6/16)

Will be staying at Radison Blu on O'Connell tomorrow for a couple of nights. Anything decent within walking distance, either bar or bottlo?


----------



## barls (5/6/16)

yeah there are a few bars and such.
there the sg or spooning goats
king street brewery 
beer deluxe.
harts
frankies

all with in a short walk.


----------



## peteru (6/6/16)

Red Oak might be worth a visit if you want to keep out of the rain and try some of their brews that are not available in bottles.

Heritage Belgian Beer Cafe used to be good because you could get great food with interesting beer. Last time I went was January and it wasn't as great as it used to be in the hey-day, but still decent enough. Food was still good, but the menu (both food and beer) has shrunk. I talked to the boss and he was planning on asking his distributors to get him more stuff. He also contemplated importing some stuff directly. Haven't been back in the last 6 months to see if things have changed.

Harts pub is good, but they tend to close early during the week, especially if it's quiet, which, given the weather, is very likely.

There's also the Oak Barrel, if you want to bring a few bottles back to your pad.


----------



## tugger (6/6/16)

Or if Newtown isn't too far you could call in to young Henry's. 
Great beer and rotating food trucks.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (6/6/16)

Or you could duck down to Surry Hills *shameless self promotion*

http://craftypint.com/news/1246/Crafty_Crawls_Surry_Hills


----------



## manticle (23/7/16)

Down near Broadway and Lee in a couple of weeks.

Recommendations for walking distance beer and decent food establishments super welcome.
Single malt whisky also on the cards.


----------



## gap (23/7/16)

Royal Albert Hotel in Reservoir Street near Elizabeth Street.
Small pub with good beer , including hand pump, and good food.
A bit further across Darling Harbour is Quarryman 216 Harris St, Pyrmont
Harts  Essex St, The Rocks

There are more


----------



## Reman (23/7/16)

Near Broadway is Staves, otherwise there is plenty on King St that aren't too far. Otherwise it's Surry Hills with Royal Albert, Keg and Brew, Dove and Olive, Local Taphouse.


----------



## manticle (19/8/16)

Here at harts after a small job in kirribilli.
Had a pint of porter. Food looks good and I'd love to get into it but there is absolutely no room to sit.
Might sneak in one more standing at the bar then find somewhere else before heading to mca.

One gripe = jazz but thankfully only one tv screen no-one cares about and no pokies.

Good pub, wish there was no-one it it for the next hour except me and the incredibly attractive bar girl with the septum piercing.

I can imagine the discourse now.

Her:" another pint of oatmeal stout?"
Me: "yes please"
Her:"$12.50 please"
Me: "cheers"


----------



## manticle (19/8/16)

3 tv screens, still no-one gives a shit and I found a table.

Also there's been an advance on our relationship.
her: "do you need this menu?"
Me:" no, all good, thanks"


----------



## Dave70 (19/8/16)

Next time you go for a piss, check yourself out in the mirror. 
Guarantee you look more handsome than when you first walked in.


----------



## manticle (19/8/16)

Drinking a tripel karmeleit at belgian heritage before taxi back to the airport and I must admit I am stunning.


----------

